# Fishing Seasons?



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a resource that details the seasonal fishing around Pensacola? I'm looking for something in a calendar type format that goes month-by-month and specifies what type of fish to target (and any additional details) and at what time of year.

Thanks in advance to all....


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

www.myfwc.com


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

bamasam,

I used the link that you provided, but didn't see anything specific. What am I supposed to be looking for?


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Florida Sportsman Magazine sells a Fishing Planner book that has the info your looking for.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/marine/regulation.htm

have to open it as a pdf but it should be under summarized recreational regulations


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks bamasam,

I looked at the Saltwater Fishing Regulations chart. That's not exactly what I had in mind. I'm more looking for some type of reference or guide that someone could look at and determine what kind of fishing they might want to do based on what time of the year it was. Like if someone was from out of the area and decided they wanted to go fishing, and it was November, what kind of fish should they be targeting and where (and how) would they find them. Know what I mean?

I do appreciate your input, though. Thanks, again.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Not the regs.....The Fishing Planner...:banghead


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The Pensacola Fishing Forum is about the best location for this type info. Go to the respective reports section based on where you will be fishing(inshore of offshore)and see what people are catching. Use this info to put it in a calendar/log of your own.

Other than the king and cobia runs almost every fish can be caught in our area year round. They may move a bit to differennt locations in the bay or out in the gulf etc...

And don't discount the spearfishing section in order to gain info on fishing. Most of us post reports after our trip and let everyone know what kind of fish we saw and shot.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

82whaler --

Thank you for the suggestion about FS Fishing Planner. I looked at the website and they have the 2008 edition on sale....the 2009 edition is about to make it to print. That might be very close to what I had in mind.

Telum Piscis --

That's also a great idea to use the vast amount of information available on this forum and putting together a log or planner for my own use.I have managed to save all of the Hook, Line & Sinker sections from the PNJfor the past couple of years, and if placed in chronological order, they would probably make a goodmonthly reference.

Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------

